
Samsung wants to patent a curved screen for smartwatches - tzam
https://www.patentsandtech.com/samsung-wants-to-patent-a-curved-screen-for-smartwatches/
======
ksaj
Samsung wants to patent something that existed years ago, developed by other
companies. Here is one from more than 3 and a half years ago:

[https://interestingengineering.com/flexenable-
creates-a-4-7-...](https://interestingengineering.com/flexenable-
creates-a-4-7-inch-flexible-screen-that-wraps-around-your-wrist)

And a video discussing a prototype and how they planned to update it:

[https://youtu.be/A1azlGZiBvc](https://youtu.be/A1azlGZiBvc)

And here's another company from earlier this year doing the same thing, and
happens to implement that planned upgrade:

[https://www.techadvisor.co.uk/review/smart-watches/nubia-
alp...](https://www.techadvisor.co.uk/review/smart-watches/nubia-
alpha-3692873/)

It's even got touch screen and a camera. Check out the video:

[https://youtu.be/JbY8DM8c-h0](https://youtu.be/JbY8DM8c-h0)

And if that isn't convincing enough, how about this one from 10 years ago
(scroll down the page a bit for pics of it):

[https://www.wired.com/2009/01/flexible-
wrist/](https://www.wired.com/2009/01/flexible-wrist/)

It looks a whole lot like this one from Apple last year:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6FINL5iqfg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6FINL5iqfg)

Samsung should probably be running into prior art issues on this one.

------
rolph
I recall seeing a number of previous devices over the years with a curved
screen that would strap to the wrist. mostly FRS radio/GPS combos, or personal
audio recorder devices, not of US manufacture thats the part im sure of.

i wonder how a flexible screen would fare against any patent. could a flat
flexible be legal until its worn and, the resulting curvature becomes
infringing?

